# matted maltese-disturbing pictures



## cindy6755

<span style="color:#000080">This is a picture of a maltese we rescued today. He was turned into the shelter by his owner. So his owner let him get this way. The man should be shot. This poor little guy must have had a very poor quality of life. But he is now safe and we will make sure he is treated like a prince. He is 10 years old and named Scurray.







</span> 
Here is a update from Debbie one of our foster moms-her mother pulled him from the shelter for us
I talked to Dr. Estes earlier today. The volunteers who tried to clip him yesterday(at the shelter), clipped his ear so badly that he's going to have to have surgery on it to have part of it removed. Absolutely broke my heart to hear this. I also talked to my mom earlier and she was so upset over this that she didn't sleep last night. She said she just couldn't get the little guy out of her head.

He has been shaved down and as expected, has some hot spots on his skin. He's on pain meds and antibiotics and is eating. Dr. Estes said that his heart/lungs sound good and he seems to be relatively healthy. He desperately needs a dental and will probably lose most, if not all, of his teeth.

I also spoke with one of the vet techs who said that after he was cleaned up, he held his tail up and wagged it for the first time. They've all fallen in love with him. I will be calling in he morning to check on him and will ask if anyone can get pics of him.

I'm not sure how old he is, but he weighs 11 lbs, and I was told that he was not under weight.

I don't know if they have the name of the jerk (or jerks) that dropped him off in that condition. I will try to touch base with Karen to see if they have anything on this. Personally, I'd like to take a baseball bat to the scum!

8/14/09
My mom talked to the vet today. This little guy was neutered, had his ear stitched (I don't think they had to do as much to it as they thought) and had his dental. He lost most of his teeth and had a tooth growing up into his upper gum toward his nasal area that had to be removed. Dr. Essex said that his mouth is infected, but that he seems to be doing well. He's on pain meds and antibiotics and will need to be checked by a vet in a few days. If everything is going well, he'll need to have the stitches removed in 10 days.

I will be driving up to Dandridge TN to meet my mom tomorrow. As soon as I can get pictures of him, I will. I would like to try to keep him until he's given the all clear on his health. 
8/15/09
He traveled really well. He seems a little uncomfortable -- he has
> stitches in his "nether region," his gums and his ear. His skin is also
> irritated and his non stitched ear is infected. I have some topical stuff
> for his skin and some stuff I'll start putting in his food (made for dogs
> with skin problems). He's also on Metacam and Clavamox.
> 
> He is a dear sweet soul, but with the way he looks, I'm not sure how
> adoptable he'll be -- at least right now. Can't wait to see what he'll look
> like when his hair grows out.
I asked his foster mom to please post pictures soon!


----------



## myfairlacy

omg! That poor little boy..how in the world could someone let their dog get in that shape! I hope his skin is okay under all those matts


----------



## Carole

Oh my :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## sophie

OMG! That is horrible - the poor poor thing. I am so glad that he is now in loving arms. I am literally speechless, shocked, dumbfounded....

How can someone allow their pet to get in such condition? I just don't understand it. That is abuse! :crying:


----------



## Ladysmom

OMG! I am so glad that sweet baby is safe now.


----------



## Alvar's Mom

OMG! How horrible :-( I'm so glad he's safe now


----------



## LUCY N PETS

Dear Lord how can an owner let something like this happen? :crying: I hope he was charged with animal abuse. olice: I wonder how that family lives and good god hope he doesn't have any children. I hope he will be ok and thank goodness he will finally find a little peace, love and hope. I can only imagine how his little life has been in the past. :smcry: Why do people get these babies and don't take care of them. :smmadder:


----------



## Starsmom

I just spent some time today at the local county animal shelter and I didn't see ANYTHING that looked this bad! I see feet, and a nose - there is a dog under there...isn't there?? :shocked:


----------



## coco

That is absolutely horrible. Better in rescue than where he was. Bless his little heart.


----------



## ilovemymaltese

OMG that's a maltese?! That poor thing! That is abuse and neglect. In many cities that is illegal. If you have any contact info of that man, he should be persecuted. JMO

Can I have your permission to cross-post this? He is in the Southern Comfort malt rescue, right?


----------



## pammy4501

A) Is that owner being charged with animal cruelaty?
B) Can we please see an after picture when he is shaved and clean? I need to see his little face.


----------



## Max & Rocky

I have seen some bad ones, but I have to say this one is a new record...

I'm so glad I did not see him turned in like this as I would have done what ever was within my power to kill the person who did this... and I am not speaking metaphorically here...

Dear god...

Please help this little boy heal rapidly and completely and please help him feel love for the rest of his life. amen


----------



## Moxie'smom

OMG..bless you and your group. That little guy is safe now. I hope it doesn't hurt when they shave him down. I don't understand people and how they can neglect a sweet little animal. It's really a sin.


----------



## angel's mom

:shocked: I can not believe that people can be so cruel. I'm glad he's with you now. Hugs


----------



## pinkheadbaby

OMG!! That poor baby!! The owner should be held accountable to the fullest extent of the law but I bet the fact that he did turn him in allows him to escape prosecution. I bet that he is mentally ill & has every newspaper since 1968 in his house.
Bless all of you for helping him..Can't wait for to see him shaved . IMO-- he needs a new name also.


----------



## plenty pets 20

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Aug 10 2009, 07:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816279


> <span style="color:#000080">This is a picture of a maltese we rescued today. He was turned into the shelter by his owner. So his owner let him get this way. The man should be shot. This poor little guy must have had a very poor quality of life. But he is now safe and we will make sure he is treated like a prince. He is 10 years old and named Scurray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </span>[/B]




I would like to be the first in line to shoot the owner. Good Lord how can this baby see or hear ?? I bet his ears are a mess too. I will be anxious to see the pics of him shaved off also. Poor baby. I am sure he was just left in the back yard to suffer. Too many of these sad cases and can only be happy for the few we can save. Thank-you for helping this poor boy


----------



## MandyMc65

That is just awful. I don't understand people, nor do I want to.

I'm glad he's in good hands now.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

That is horrific!!! Cindy do you know what reason he gave for turning him in? I'm glad he did that poor little soul. I just showed my husband and he said "That's a Maltese...Wow" :smilie_tischkante: I wish the owner would have to endure at least half of what that poor baby did.


----------



## 08chrissy08

I'm just speechless. How can anyone do such a thing? That poor, poor baby. 

Add me to the list of people that want to see justice done.


----------



## KAG

Jesus, poor baby boy. You're the best there is, Cindy.
xoxoxox


----------



## iheartbisou

that's really shocking! I have so many questions about and to his owner. I just don't get cruelty like this. Do they not get in trouble for doing this?

Can you post an 'after' photo please?


----------



## allheart

OMG bless that sweet little boy. And thank God he is in loving arms now.


----------



## bell

Can we see after pics? What he actually looks like under all that fur.


----------



## sassy's mommy

That is so wrong.........People who turn in little dogs in that condition should be punished by law. Very sad! I am glad the little guy will now be taken care of properly. I hope he finds the loving home he deserves.


----------



## beckinwolf

QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Aug 10 2009, 09:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816308


> OMG..bless you and your group. That little guy is safe now. I hope it doesn't hurt when they shave him down. I don't understand people and how they can neglect a sweet little animal. It's really a sin.[/B]


I watched an Animal Cops episode with a poor little Shih-tzu that looked like that. They put the dog under to shave him down. They explained that any other way and it would be have been torture. When they removed the "shell" of fur, I think the shell weighed more than the dog itself. I sure hope he's able to recover. And I'm so glad he's been turned over and in rescue now.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle

QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Aug 11 2009, 07:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816385


> QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Aug 10 2009, 09:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816308





> OMG..bless you and your group. That little guy is safe now. I hope it doesn't hurt when they shave him down. I don't understand people and how they can neglect a sweet little animal. It's really a sin.[/B]


I watched an Animal Cops episode with a poor little Shih-tzu that looked like that. They put the dog under to shave him down. They explained that any other way and it would be have been torture. When they removed the "shell" of fur, I think the shell weighed more than the dog itself. I sure hope he's able to recover. And I'm so glad he's been turned over and in rescue now.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Just praying this little man is okay and thankful for you Cindy, Please keep us informed and shoot this owner!!!


----------



## camfan

QUOTE (bell @ Aug 11 2009, 08:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816374


> Can we see after pics? What he actually looks like under all that fur.[/B]


Ditto--I'd love to see him after...

Poor baby


----------



## fredsmama

QUOTE (pinkheadbaby @ Aug 10 2009, 11:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816329


> OMG!! That poor baby!! The owner should be held accountable to the fullest extent of the law but I bet the fact that he did turn him in allows him to escape prosecution. I bet that he is mentally ill & has every newspaper since 1968 in his house.
> Bless all of you for helping him..Can't wait for to see him shaved . IMO-- he needs a new name also.[/B]



I can't imagine how horrible his life must have been. Thank goodness he is in safe hands--can't this owner be prosecutes for animal abuse? Please send us some after pictures. If I lived closer, I would take him in a heartbeat.


----------



## donnad

How can anyone be so cruel ? His owner should be shot. Thank God now he has a chance for a happy life.


----------



## kodie

oh my... :bysmilie: Thats terrible... if you didnt tell me that was a maltese... i wouldnt even reconize that dog being a maltese :mellow:


----------



## drclee

OMG - the pain that poor baby must have gone through. :smcry: It just kills me how people are so heartless and cruel and ignorant. I pray he lives the rest of his life with complete joy and happiness. rayer:


----------



## Hunter's Mom

wow~ i wouldn't have thought that was a maltese either. he's so dirty


----------



## cindy6755

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Aug 10 2009, 10:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816296


> OMG that's a maltese?! That poor thing! That is abuse and neglect. In many cities that is illegal. If you have any contact info of that man, he should be persecuted. JMO
> 
> Can I have your permission to cross-post this? He is in the Southern Comfort malt rescue, right?[/B]


Yes you can cross post


----------



## cindy6755

He is at a vets office now getting medical care. I will post pictures of him once he is shaved down and they send them to me. He was turned. Into the Blountsville Tenn. Shelter but I don't know the details
Cindy


----------



## moshi melo

Poor little thing! God bless you for saving him! Would love to see a pic of him without all those mats, he will be so happy!


----------



## aggiemom99

WOW!!! Poor little guy!!!... Please post after pics! :new_shocked: :faint: :faint: :faint:


----------



## lottapaws

Shooting is far too good for the "owner" of this poor little fella; the owner needs to suffer like this poor baby has suffered! No, he needs to suffer far more than this little one has suffered!


----------



## LittleDogLVR

QUOTE (lottapaws @ Aug 11 2009, 02:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816493


> Shooting is far too good for the "owner" of this poor little fella; the owner needs to suffer like this poor baby has suffered! No, he needs to suffer far more than this little one has suffered![/B]


Saddest thing I have ever seen, please post updated pictures so we can all feel better !
I cant get the image out of my head, poor little guy !

The owner needs some equally cruel punishment, too bad we cant get an address.........


----------



## Cosy

Oh, I wish I hadn't looked. That's horrid! I hope the little guy makes it.


----------



## Tina

WOW!!!! :shocked: Poor little guy. Probably no money to get him groomed.


----------



## Vanitysmom

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Aug 10 2009, 10:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816279


> <span style="color:#000080">This is a picture of a maltese we rescued today. He was turned into the shelter by his owner. So his owner let him get this way. The man should be shot. This poor little guy must have had a very poor quality of life. But he is now safe and we will make sure he is treated like a prince. He is 10 years old and named Scurray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </span>[/B]



OMG......that poor baby!!!!!!!! I am so praying that he will be ok under all of that filth. Can they charge the owner with animal cruelty?

This is so horrible it just upsets me to no end to see a Maltese in this condition. I do not even see that baby's eyes.


----------



## MalteseJane

Just horrible :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder:


----------



## Carole

I'd like to see the owner prosecuted too....but....just to toss out a thought....If we charge people when they turn into a shelter....

then they won't take the furbaby needing help to shelters EVER and more will die...

or am I crazy thinking of it that way?  ...or if more or prosecuted will less be abused?


----------



## rojenn

I can not wait to see this Precious One! I am thinking the owner must be homeless, or that this baby belonged to an older relative who was not able to give proper care to Precious One or even to him/herself. If not, is there a way the photos could help in having a "no pet ruling" issued to this person by the court? Procedures to address these situations one case at a time needs to be standard protocol if we as a society are to be successful in fighting for the safety of Our Vulnerable and Voiceless Ones. God bless this Precious One.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

That's terible to hear about his ear but I am certain that the shelter volunteers couldn't see his real ear under all that matting and they are very upset over what happened. God Bless them for doing their very best to give him some relief from all that terribly kept hair.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

This just breaks my heart to see... T
This is the similar condition Naddie was in when turned in, only her eyes also had a layer of mat over them forcing them open then another layer on top of that rubbing against her eyes causing infection. 
Her one leg was also pulled up and had atrophied so she had to have PT so she could extend it. ( she still tends to hold that leg 'funny" when sitting)She also had to be taken to vet to be put under for the shave down...otherwise much too painful. Won't even go into the open sores and what was found under all that mess. I had spoken to the vet in SC and they said they'd seen "bad" but naddie was the absolute worst they'd ever seen! 

The rescue together with the humane society wanted to prosecute had photos taken at the vets for evidence...but the people were clever... they crossed th border from NC to SC to 'dump' her in the kill shelter...and so out of jurisdiciton and nothing could be done GRRRRRRRRRRRR! Their caculated maneuvers tells me they KNEW they were in the wrong.. and simply didn't care.. they just wanted to get rid of her.

This is where the rescues and foster-parents come in and such saviors for these precious little ones. I thank God all the time that her fostermom in SC gave her a chance at a new life. We've been blessed with our little Naddie and i'm forever grateful for her.

I'd like to see any of these good for nothings prosecuted to the umpth degree! I don't see how anyone with an iota of compassion could allow this to happen!!! ..how they could so neglect that it gets to this degree.. that is abuse not just neglect!


----------



## myfairlacy

Poor little guy..that is so heartbreaking. He must feel so much better with all that matted, dirty hair off of him. I feel horrible about his ear...it's really dangerous to shave a severly matted dog so I'm not surprised that he was cut in the process...I just can't believe anyone could let a dog get in this bad of condition!!


----------



## revakb2

Oh Cindy, that little guy's condition is so heartbreaking. I hope he can be made healthy and happy again. Keep us UTD on his condition.


----------



## camfan

Thank you for the update. Poor little guy. Our YoYo supposedly was very matted and overgrown when the shelter got him--I'm glad I never saw him that way. They had to shave him down and he looked so funny but now that his hair is coming in (3 mos later) he looks adorable. I hope that little guy will have a happy ending--I think he's on his way


----------



## harrysmom

I can't believe the condition that this little guy is in... He must be so uncomfortable. I
hope that the person who let him get into this condition will be prosecuted. And I hope
that he finds a loving home when he's ready.

Please keep us updated on his progress.

Debbie


----------



## roxybaby22

:smcry: :smcry: Poor little guy!!!! He deserves to be spoiled beyond belief! :heart: 

And the owner... let's just hope karma comes by to kick his butt! :smmadder:


----------



## bailey02

I see post about his ear can anyone tell me what happened?? This picture just makes me so sad and mad :angry:


----------



## jodublin

poor poor baby ..makes you want to cry,i wish i could shave him bath him and give him lots of love.


----------



## chichi

OMG!!! How can people let there babies get into that kind of condition? That is plain cruelty! :angry: :angry:


----------



## Gemma

oh my God, I can't wait to see a picture of him when he is happy and healed. I'm so glad he was turned in and that he will have a good life now


----------



## coconuts

OMG That is horrible. You can hardly see the babies eyes. They need to be shot for doing this to a dog!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom

Good God!! Bless his little heart. That's probably the only thing not matted.

There's no excuse for this. NO EXCUSE. Sickens me to the core.

Thank you so much, to those of you, who looked beyond this matted mess,
and found the loving, tender, soul beneath. 

Thank you Cindy!! :grouphug: 

I can't wait for "after" pics, and the loving stories, I know, you will tell.


----------



## bonniesmom

Poor baby! :smmadder: How anyone could let that happen is just beyond my imagination - just sickening! Bless you, Cindy, and the others
of you who rescue these helpless little ones. Please keep us updated on this little guy's progress! :bysmilie:


----------



## cuevasfam

Poor baby.... Breaks my heart. :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie: 

Another one for us to lift up and ask for the healing powers of Jesus. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Purple-peep

I'd like to sufficate that owner with all the gross hair that's shaved off of the poor dog :angry: :smmadder: :thmbdn:


----------



## plenty pets 20

Just checking for updates on this poor baby. Hope to see a pic of the shaved dog soon. I cant even imagine what they will find under all that hair and misery.


----------



## rubyjeansmom

I also, have been checking back for updates--hoping for some good news on this precious puppy!!!


----------



## The A Team

Such a disturbing picture!!! I can't believe anyone would actually physically bring this poor animal in ....in this condition! 

How's he doing??? and how's his ear???

looking forward to new pictures.


----------



## little paws

waiting for the "After Transformation" picture(s)....

so sad to hear the story; I can't believe or even begin to understand how anyone could treat the cutest angels this horribly. I'm just glad the puppy's now in caring arms.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Thanks for the update today! Wishing the very best for this little sweetheart. :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom

Thanks for the update - I can't even imagine how that poor little guy is feeling with everything that's happening to him. I just hope he gets
through it all and has a chance at a happy life with the love and joy he deserves. Cindy, I know that you and the others involved are doing the
very best that can be done for him. :ThankYou:


----------



## cindy6755

After Pictures post one


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

I think he's precious! Poor little guy, he's been through so much. Bless his wee little heart. :wub: :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese

Awwwww he looks soo happy and free! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Snowbody

OMG What a difference. It's miraculous to see he clean and free of that mess of hair. I think he might surprise everyone and look pretty cute once his hair grows in. It's such a relief seeing what can be done by loving, caring people. Thank you all again for rescuing this sweet soul.


----------



## angel's mom

He's bound to feel tons better just getting that mess off of him.


----------



## Starsmom

Oh my! Doesn't look like the same dog! Now he's experiencing love, and he's squeaky clean for the first time in_____????? Great job ladies! :hat:


----------



## moshi melo

Wow, there really was a sweet soul underneath all those mats! He must've been so happy to get rid of all that hair! Good to hear that his ear wasn't as bad as you thought. I'm sure it'll heal soon with the love and care you're giving it! When I read about his first tail wag, my heart warmed up. God bless you guys for rescuing him!


----------



## aggiemom99

Little man looks so much better. And I know he feels better!!! Can't wait to see him once his hair grows a little. Bless his little heart, I know he is sore but will be all healed soon.


----------



## lillykins

Bless you ALL! I am in awe of what you do. . .

THANK YOU!


----------



## revakb2

Bless his heart. He looks like such a sweetie. I'm sure he'll be beautiful when his hair grows a little. I hope he heals quickly and has a long, happy life.


----------



## mss

He sure does look sweet! :wub: And thank goodness at least it looks like he hasn't been starving lately.  Sending my hopes for him and congratulations to all who have been helping him in his transformation and his road to a better future. :grouphug:


----------



## drclee

Awww...he looks great after his shave. I hope he feels better soon and gets smothered with love and kisses!!! :wub:


----------



## misti9er

The owner needs to be locked in a room for months on end with no shower or anything to clean and bathe with. Thats perfect punishment. He has a beautiful little face. How can people be so heartless and cold!!


----------



## roxybaby22

He's precious! I love his piggy tail, even though it isn't the standard, I think it's adorable! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

He will be beautiful when his hair grows out!


----------



## camfan

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Aug 10 2009, 10:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816279


> <span style="color:#000080">This is a picture of a maltese we rescued today. He was turned into the shelter by his owner. So his owner let him get this way. The man should be shot. This poor little guy must have had a very poor quality of life. But he is now safe and we will make sure he is treated like a prince. He is 10 years old and named Scurray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </span>
> Here is a update from Debbie one of our foster moms-her mother pulled him from the shelter for us
> I talked to Dr. Estes earlier today. The volunteers who tried to clip him yesterday(at the shelter), clipped his ear so badly that he's going to have to have surgery on it to have part of it removed. Absolutely broke my heart to hear this. I also talked to my mom earlier and she was so upset over this that she didn't sleep last night. She said she just couldn't get the little guy out of her head.
> 
> He has been shaved down and as expected, has some hot spots on his skin. He's on pain meds and antibiotics and is eating. Dr. Estes said that his heart/lungs sound good and he seems to be relatively healthy. He desperately needs a dental and will probably lose most, if not all, of his teeth.
> 
> I also spoke with one of the vet techs who said that after he was cleaned up, he held his tail up and wagged it for the first time. They've all fallen in love with him. I will be calling in he morning to check on him and will ask if anyone can get pics of him.
> 
> I'm not sure how old he is, but he weighs 11 lbs, and I was told that he was not under weight.
> 
> I don't know if they have the name of the jerk (or jerks) that dropped him off in that condition. I will try to touch base with Karen to see if they have anything on this. Personally, I'd like to take a baseball bat to the scum!
> 
> 8/14/09
> My mom talked to the vet today. This little guy was neutered, had his ear stitched (I don't think they had to do as much to it as they thought) and had his dental. He lost most of his teeth and had a tooth growing up into his upper gum toward his nasal area that had to be removed. Dr. Essex said that his mouth is infected, but that he seems to be doing well. He's on pain meds and antibiotics and will need to be checked by a vet in a few days. If everything is going well, he'll need to have the stitches removed in 10 days.
> 
> I will be driving up to Dandridge TN to meet my mom tomorrow. As soon as I can get pictures of him, I will. I would like to try to keep him until he's given the all clear on his health.
> 8/15/09
> He traveled really well. He seems a little uncomfortable -- he has
> > stitches in his "nether region," his gums and his ear. His skin is also
> > irritated and his non stitched ear is infected. I have some topical stuff
> > for his skin and some stuff I'll start putting in his food (made for dogs
> > with skin problems). He's also on Metacam and Clavamox.
> >
> > He is a dear sweet soul, but with the way he looks, I'm not sure how
> > adoptable he'll be -- at least right now. Can't wait to see what he'll look
> > like when his hair grows out.
> I asked his foster mom to please post pictures soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


awww, poor bub. I have to tell you, our rescue YoYo, who was also severely matted and had to be shaved, looked almost exactly like that afterwards!!! He was not the most handsome guy appearance-wise, but what made us fall for him was his lovable personality. It's been 3 months now and his coat has grown in so beautifully--it really never entered my mind that he would be so darn adorable to boot!! Someone who really cares will fall in love with him because he is a sweetheart, not because of his outward appearance.


----------



## bellapuppy

I think he is positively precious. Look at those loving little eyes. I wouldn't think he should have any problem being adopted. :wub: Any word on the moron who turned him in like that?


----------

